# NIRM show 2010



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a comprehensive sellers list for the Northern Italy reptile day that we are coaching to next year if anyone wants it email me as it is too big to pm, it includes all their details including phone numbers and email website and what stock they have


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

All pms replied


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

steve when is it?... any chance of getting a table or two at all?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> steve when is it?... any chance of getting a table or two at all?


yes there is and i will pm you the details




​ 
http://www.ashuafarm.it/​


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

when is this? is there a site for more info?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

3 days out.. i'd seriously be interested in this one..


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

its the 24th oct 2010, 300 plus sellers, all of which are on the list i can mail you, rough itenary is leaving thursday night, arrive milan friday morning book into the hotel then have the rest of the day and evening in milan, after a relaxed night in the hotel, which is the same one the sellers use, and maybe doing a few pre show deals, we head off to the show 10 minutes away, then after the show we head straight back home


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 16, 2009)

i was at the 09 show this year as a vendor.

keep in mind if you attend as a visitor/vendor Italy has strict laws on specific animals.....for instance no scorpions or spiders, retics, monitors...etc.

the last couple of months we've been having some bad news on tv regarding the selling of illegal animals here in Italy.

the website is N.I.R.M. - North Italian Reptiles Meeting | © Copyright 2009 you can find all information there to include table setting and vendors list.

Pitoon


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We are almost fully booked now, only 8 seats left


----------

